# Major water damage, advice on timber required



## Torq (May 20, 2011)

Hi Guys,
this is my first post to this forum so be gentle with me!! I've picked up a 94 Fendt A660 camper for small money due to the major amount of water damage it has sustained from leaking roof seals. I intend to do a major rebuild on her over the next few months/years etc and I have one hopefully simple question. And this is it. 

What timber is used for the frames in a camper body? Is it cheap and cheerfull white deal or a bit more exotic like ash? 

Any help will be greatfully appreciated!!

Thanks.
Torq


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

In the 'good old days', all coachbuilding was comprised of ash framing..........strong but relatively light.
Carl


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

seasoned Ash is the best wood for that job.

cabby


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

.......but the op asked what timber is used, not what is best! I don't know the answer but I doubt that it is Ash though.
Harvey


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

On the contrary - an expensive van like a Fendt would most likely have been built with an ash frame. Nearly all motorhomes and caravans were/are. Even back in the 60's and 70's they used ash. It is light but strong and is easily worked.
Carl


----------



## Torq (May 20, 2011)

mmh. Was hoping it wouldn't be ash, won't be popping up to B&Q for timber, it'll be proper timber merchants and out with the bandsaw and thicknesser! So the Fendt is the Morgan sportscar of the campervan world, nice! 

If anyone on here has replaced any frames I'd be interested in what they used. I'm going to use the van this season and start the rebuild over the winter so I'm fact finding now.

Thanks 

Torq


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

It maybe Ramin, straight grained, stable and easily worked, rots very easily through, but I think its now a protected wood and is banned. 

Ian


----------



## Molenoux (Aug 26, 2010)

Ash is a good timber to use, as everyone says, it is light and strong. It's only flaw that I know of is that it easily splits, so before you use any nails or screws you must drill a suitable pilot hole first, every time.

My father used it in manufacturing lorry bodies in the 1950's and we learned the hard way. Not good to have a perfectly good piece of wood ruined just because a nail split it.

Molenoux


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

and as I said before, make sure what ever you decide to use it is well seasoned. or you will have to do it all again later. 8O 8O 

cabby


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

I would guess that your most likely place to source the wood would be Robbins timber

http://www.robbins.co.uk/marine/hardwood_home.asp

Sorry - don't seem to be able to insert a URL in the normal way


----------



## Torq (May 20, 2011)

duxdeluxe said:


> I would guess that your most likely place to source the wood would be Robbins timber
> 
> http://www.robbins.co.uk/marine/hardwood_home.asp
> 
> Sorry - don't seem to be able to insert a URL in the normal way


I've done a bit of boat building so I know of Robbins, but they are a bit too far from me and shipping would be prohibitive.

Looks like it'll be a load of seasoned ash, 16 wallpanels from O'learys and a lot of work. Roof and floor also have to be replaced and I'll more than likely reskin her. Then I'll probably use her once, sell her on and buy another fixer uper!!

Thanks.

Torq


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

I love these refurb jobs - Can we see pics of work in progress?


----------

